# High Rise 14th floor



## jar546 (Apr 12, 2011)

Existing sprinklered high rise wants to convert the 14th floor (not used) into an banquet hall.  The 14th floor was never sprinklered.  Occupant load will be somewhere between 150-200, not done yet.  Egress issues are being dealt with but here is the question.

Is there any way in hell that they could not provide sprinkler protection on this floor?  DP is telling me there is a way by using standpipes with fire department approval.  I am asking him to put in on his prints with his stamp and show me verbatim where and how that floor can be left unsprinklered.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 12, 2011)

Have them review Section 403 for high-rise buildings.  Sprinklers are required throughout a high-rise.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 12, 2011)

I would want it sprinklered. That stamp will not do squat when a fire happens.


----------



## MarkRandall (Apr 12, 2011)

It needs to be sprinklered. how in the world did sprinklers no get roughed into that space to begin with. I do a lot speculative buildings and all unoccupied spaces are provided with sprinkler piping ready for tenant build out.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not sure he can ever come up with an exception for this.  Highly unlikely.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2011)

Change of use come up to code!!!

Any other floors not sprinkled???


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2011)

It's beyond my level of comprehension.....please make me understand


----------



## brudgers (Apr 13, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> DP is telling me there is a way by using standpipes with fire department approval.


One might be able to demonstrate it with modeling acceptable to the AHJ - at least in theory.

Just make sure the tenants are of light build and relatively sedentary and the weather's on your side.


----------



## steveray (Apr 13, 2011)

Move it next door at ground level?


----------



## permitguy (Apr 13, 2011)

Between the fact that this is a high rise and the fact that it's a change of use to A-2 on other than the level of exit discharge, I don't see how they could possibly avoid sprinklers.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 13, 2011)

Floors 1 through 14 would need sprinklers at a minimum, plus what is in the IFC if adopted.

_2006 IBC:_

_[F] 903.2.1 Group A._

_*An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout buildings and portions thereof used as Group A occupancies as provided in this section. For Group A-1, A-2, A-3 and A-4 occupancies, the automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout the floor area where the Group A-1, A-2, A-3 or A-4 occupancy is located, and in all floors between the Group A occupancy and the level of exit discharge.*__ For Group A-5 occupancies, the automatic sprinkler system shall be provided in the spaces indicated in Section 903.2.1.5._

*[F] 903.2.1.2 Group A-2.*

*An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for Group A-2 occupancies where one of the following conditions exists:*

*1. The fire area exceeds 5,000 square feet (465 m2);*

*2. The fire area has an occupant load of 100 or more; or*

*3. The fire area is located on a floor other than the level of exit discharge.*

*2006 IFC:*

_*914.3 High-rise buildings.*_

_*High-rise buildings shall comply with Sections 914.3.1 through 914.3.5.*_

_*914.3.1 Automatic sprinkler system.*_

_*Buildings and structures shall be equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 and a secondary water supply where required by Section 903.3.5.2.*_

_Exception: An automatic sprinkler system shall not be required in spaces or areas of:_

_1. Open parking garages in accordance with Section 406.3 of the International Building Code._

_2. Telecommunication equipment buildings used exclusively for telecommunications equipment, associated electrical power distribution equipment, batteries and standby engines, provided that those spaces or areas are equipped throughout with an automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 and are separated from the remainder of the building with fire barriers consisting of not less than 1-hour fire-resistance-rated walls and 2-hour fire-resistance-rated floor/ceiling assemblies._

*914.3.2 Automatic fire detection.*

*Smoke detection shall be provided in accordance with Section 907.2.12.1.*

*914.3.3 Emergency voice/alarm communication system.*

*An emergency voice/alarm communication system shall be provided in accordance with Section 907.2.12.2.*

*914.3.4 Fire department communication system.*

*A two-way fire department communication system shall be provided for fire department use in accordance with Section 907.2.12.3.*

*914.3.5 Fire command.*

*A fire command center complying with Section 509 shall be provided in a location approved by the fire department.*


----------

